# Just a little question...



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

so i have some of these LGB trains....and i am very loyal to LGB....but unless it is on ebay LGB stuff is very hard and cost a lot of money....what i want to know is how much different is Piko than LGB.....are both of the tracks that ether one makes pure brass? are the trains the same quality and so forth...thanks


----------

